# CN track cleaner



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

this is just a little something I put together ,it works well..........Mike


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks good! what's under the Flat behind it?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> Looks good! what's under the Flat behind it?


its a factory made cleaning car with two white pads that wipe the track,I bough that one,it works good too,I tryed to get both cars in the same shot ,but as you see ,I suck at taking pictures,LOL...........Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*CN track cleaner car*

gess sawgunner was the only one that kinda liked my first atempt at building my own car from scratch,now I know its not as impressive looking as one of Zeke's cars,but its a cleaner,its not pose to look too nice 
................Mike


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

You do great work!! don't let your thread not getting replied to stop you from doing these builds!

you have a great talent! Use it!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> You do great work!! don't let your thread not getting replied to stop you from doing these builds!
> 
> you have a great talent! Use it!


Big thanks, I really like building my own stuff, mostly structures but cars is nice too, maybe a tank car next, that should be easy.

BTW you know, its not like I can"t buy what ever I want,  I just enjoy trying to build things ............Mike


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm really sorry, Mike. This is the first chance I've had to get on the computer and respond to threads. 

First, thank you for the kind words. Second, I really like the car! I assume you painted the stripes on? That's very nice work. Looking forward to the tank car. 

I'm not a photographer by any means, but the two tips I can give you are 1) get lots of light (but don't use the camera flash) and 2) use a tripod if you have one.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Big thanks, I really like building my own stuff, mostly structures but cars is nice too, maybe a tank car next, that should be easy.
> 
> BTW you know, its not like I can"t buy what ever I want,  I just enjoy trying to build things ............Mike




Very cool ,:thumbsup: great job Are you going to letter it.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

steam chaser said:


> Very cool ,:thumbsup: great job Are you going to letter it.


I would really like to,if I can find the "CN" noodle in the correct size and in white, I have them in CN red, but they don't show up good when I hold em next to the car, but I haven't really look very hard for them in white yet, but if nothing else, I have a friend with a good lazer cutter thing connected to his computer that can make any decal I want thanks.... Mike


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

what size ya need and what is the "noodle"? i may have the decals at the LHS


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> what size ya need and what is the "noodle"? i may have the decals at the LHS


the CN "noodle " is just the way CN ,s logo looks,the C and the N is joined in a continues loop,making it look like a noodle,I know someone on here can post a pic of them,I don't know how

as for the size,its O scale,I could mic. it [measure] them for you to find out ,I have them in red here,but I need them in white.........Mike


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ok cool! i googled it and i feel stupid now LOL!

will see what i have at the shop and get back with ya tomorrow or sunday if that's cool


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> ok cool! i googled it and i feel stupid now LOL!
> 
> will see what i have at the shop and get back with ya tomorrow or sunday if that's cool


ok ,sure, I am out right now with an eye injure,so I am home,can't go, or do anything,I really should not even be on this computer right now,but.................you know ................mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

First I have seen the car.
Looks Great Mike.:thumbsup:
Needs some lettering and a American flag decal on each end.:thumbsup:

An track eraser underneath? 
Did you add a working tank for the cleaning fluid?
I know, I know kind of hard to do that but it would be a good idea if you could.:thumbsup:

Did you weigh down the eraser car somehow?
What pulls it around?

I like the paint job, what did you use to apply the paint? Rattle can?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> First I have seen the car.
> Looks Great Mike.:thumbsup:
> Needs some lettering and a American flag decal on each end.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 
sorry ed ,maybe in my first post I should have added more text detail

the frame is 2.25 x 6.00x.25" aluminum painted in high heat black out lined in yellow

hand rails are 3 mm round stock aluminum 

truck assy.are new from Lionel spring suspension die-cast [only parts that are new]

scruber is a "bright boy" hot glued to an aluminum plate mounted by two slide rods for constent contact with the track [hidden by the body]

note: hot glue used for easy replacement of scruber pad

stick-on wheel weights adds the weight of the car [also hidden by the body]

the body is a re-painted B-N caboose I bought cheep at a local train show [old MPC junk]

hollow wood stacks at each end hides the screws that mounts the trucks

water barrel shows the direction the car should go for best cleaning results

cab is hand painted

the cleaning liquid is applied to the pad on the car behind the scruber car, scruber bar =liquid pad= dry pad

the two cars are so heavy ,two SD-70 m-2 are used to pull them around the track

I will try my best to get a better picture of both cars together, so its easier to see how they work............Mike


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

hey Mike thought i would update ya. the shop didn't have any CN decals in O or any other scale. sorry man


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> hey Mike thought i would update ya. the shop didn't have any CN decals in O or any other scale. sorry man


 
Thats cool,they are kinda hard to find ,CN is not as popular as other roads, I'll proly just get my friend to print me some............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm surprised that CN isn't popular, it's a huge RR and owns lots of track in Canada and the US.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ya i thought it was odd as well. there weren't any CN decals in any scale at the shop


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm surprised that CN isn't popular, it's a huge RR and owns lots of track in Canada and the US.


 
true, I don't know,but just look in a Lionel,MTH or Willams calalog,not much for CN ,or even IC. maybe one of the big R.R. gurues will chime in on this and shed some light on this subject..............Mike


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

only one set on ebay and they are the red noodle


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> only one set on ebay and they are the red noodle


 
yea, I have those,problem is, on this cab there isn't a lot of white, so red wouldn't show up very good O well.................Mike


----------

